# [A] Skyfall sucht ... ( Antonidas )



## Lordpotter (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Buffed Gemeinde,

Skyfall sucht für neue 10er Raidgruppe noch aktive Fern DD, Meeles und Heiler sowie Tanks. 	

(Gildenbeitritt erwünscht)

Unsere Raidzeiten sind fix und nicht sehr lang ( Donnerstag und Sonntag 19:30 Uhr - 22:30 Uhr).

Unsere Voraussetzungen an euch:

a) Wenn möglich immer an den 2 Raidtagen online sein 
b) Bosskenntisse im Lfr oder vom Raid zu haben.
c) Mindestalter 18 Jahre wegen der Länge des Raides ( Eltern und so )
d) Pots und Buffood sind selber mitzubringen.

Derzeitiger Raidstatus: 6/12

Wir versuchen eine gut funktionierenden Raidgruppe aufzubauen, aber da müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen.

Interesse geweckt? Wende dich an Kíran, Thorrus oder www.wowgilden.net/skyfall


----------



## Lordpotter (10. Mai 2013)

/push


----------



## Vatenkeist (17. Mai 2013)

kiran von ambossar? ich schau mal auf eurer seite nach


----------

